# RIP class 05-09



## VietSOLDIER (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the 12 mile roadmarch on Wednesday and then I graduate on Friday, April 3rd almost there!;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 28, 2009)

Enjoy the roadrun....er I mean roadmarch


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Enjoy the roadrun....er I mean roadmarch



LOL!  

Good luck Viet, don't quit!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 28, 2009)

Well done !!!!

Yeah, it's not so much a march as a run...................even with the 82nd


----------



## 104TN (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats. man.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats and keep working hard...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well done!  All the best on your march...run...whatever.  :)


----------



## Muppet (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck.

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 29, 2009)

good, so youre done playing around now and you can start getting down for real. Knock that road march out and get to where we all need you- out there in the real world. great job and congratulations.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 29, 2009)

Finish strong and well done


----------



## Hammer (Mar 29, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Well done!  All the best on your march...run...whatever.  :)



lol:uhh:


----------

